# Least Favorite Type?



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 28, 2008)

What type do you favor the least?

I don't really like dragons. They're all like, "I'm almost as strong as a legendary(or IS a legendary), I can learn tons of moves, my stats are great, dum-de-dum-de-dum!" I hate how it seems like most good pokemon resemble dragons somehow.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 28, 2008)

Bug types get on my sodding wick.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2008)

Fire first, Dark second.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 28, 2008)

Poison. I just can't use them. They're too weak for my taste. Atleast, in my games.


----------



## Kaijuu (Jun 28, 2008)

Probably Bug, Ice, and Ground. Bugs are just far too weak and useless, in my experience at least. They're mainly affliction-types, and I prefer damage-dealers.

Ground-types are just irritating; for the longest time I thought Rock-types were immune to Electric attacks because so many of them were dual-typed with Ground.

Ice...I dunno why I don't like Ice. I guess because there aren't enough Ice-type attacks that are both powerful and accurate. It's like, "Use Blizzard! ... Aw, crap, missed again."


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

What's with everyone disliking bugs? Sure, it's a fairly weak type, but there _are_ some good bug Pokemon. Think Scizor, Vespiquen, etc.

Actually, I don't really have a least favorite type... I suppose I'll vote Steel. Seems like a worthless type, at least to represent the characteristics of a Pokemon.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 28, 2008)

Poor bugs, can't catch a break...


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Rock... I can't think of any Rock type Pokemon I like...


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't like steel or most of the Pokemon in it. Like Shining Eevee, I don't really see its point or why Rock wouldn't do.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 28, 2008)

I hate grass, bug, and electric types. I am so sick of getting paralyzed...

Why does everyone hate the steel-type all of the sudden? Toxic doesn't affect it which is a major plus in long battles, and it takes less damage from those oh-so-common normal attacks...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 28, 2008)

I hate rock types and steel types but voted rock. I agree with shiny eevee about the bug pokemon. Some of the bugs are cool you know...


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Fire. GAH.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Grass Pokémon kill my favorite type! Electric does too, but they're not that bad.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know of I really have  a least favourite type.

I mean, there are some types I use a lot less than others such as rock, fighting and steel but I wouldn't say they were my least favourite types. I mean, with all types there are probably Pokémon I like and dislike.

I suppose I tend to find rock irritating. Mainly because I forget to raise Pokémon to deal with them early in the game and I struggle when getting to caves but that's my own fault.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 28, 2008)

Uhh

Poison I'd have to say
fucking poison sting, toxic, leech life and all that shit :(


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 28, 2008)

Poor bugs... can't catch a break, lol.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 28, 2008)

I voted Ice and Dark, the only types I can't counter with my unfinished team. Working on it.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 28, 2008)

Poison.


----------



## PichuK (Jun 28, 2008)

I never liked Bug, mainly because that's what I got stuck with at the beginning of games and they're pretty useless.

Never liked Rock, not sure why. Same goes with Electric.

Could never warm up to Ghost, because all of their moves suck until you level them. [OH GREAT A GHASTLY LICK LICK LICK.]


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 28, 2008)

I always wondered why Lick is ghost-type.


----------



## Altaria 88 (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think I have a least favorite type. Probably.... normal.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on, guys! Bugs own! Don't diss them, especially in the home of the bugs :p

I voted for Fighting and Rock (in that order). I... just never got comfortable with them. Fighting seems so artificial if you ask me.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 28, 2008)

I truly and utterly _*DETEST*_ all electric types, minus the Ampharos evolution line, the Pikachu line and Magneton. They're so horrible, and they have such ugly designs. I can't remember who originally said it, but it is very true that Electivire does like like a child molesting ewok. Jolteon, Rotom, Electrode.... I really hate them all, and physically can't understand why so many people are in favour of Manectric, Zapdos and similar beings.

Part of my hatred for them is their designs, but it could also be the fact that the type is generally immensly favoured that makes me hate it too. I don't really know if I can fully explain it, but I just really have some issues with that type of Pokémon. Apologies to electric fans out there.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 3, 2008)

Water. The planet is 70% water. We don't need any more, thank you.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 3, 2008)

I voted Fire, but my least favorites are probably Fire, Electric, and Flying all combined. With Rock, too.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Bug. I like pokemon that are powerful to start with, no less at level 100.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 3, 2008)

I said bug and steel because I seem to have a favorite in every other type. Well I like Scyther, but it really irritated me that there weren't any bug-type moves he could learn for a few years. 

So yeah, bug and steel. I like Rock only because of Regirock Aggron and Golem, though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 3, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Aggron


Aggron being steel and rock?

I voted poison, because out of all of them I only like the Nido family, and I don't find poison moves particularly useful. And dragon. All dragon types are cool, but I honestly never seem to find too much of a use for them in-game... They're like big teases or something. >_>


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 3, 2008)

i love bug pokemon...

i'd have to say normal because it's basically just a filler type. if a pokemon doesn't fit in anywhere else, it gets dumped there. and, accordingly, many of them lack in design. a lot of them are just stylized, generic animals. their only advantage stat-wise is an immunity to ghost, and the effect is mutual.


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Aug 3, 2008)

Flying. more specifically, Normal/Flying Pokemon.
So dull...
And couldn't they have named it something better?
Wind?
Air?
*sigh*

I actually like Normal, because most of the filler Pokemon are interesting.
I also like Bug. Insects rule.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate bug type because they inflict so many status conditions...


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't like bug types much, the only bug types I use are Yanmega and Vespiquen


----------



## Arcanine (Aug 6, 2008)

First Grass, because a)it has too many weaknesses and b) I find better Pokemon to use. But I like some Grass Pokemon. *hugs Leafeon*

And Normal is just... normal.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I say poison, mainly because I really hate Koga.


----------



## Acorn-Zak (Sep 25, 2008)

rock and steel 4 sure.... there is alreasy a ground type so why put rock and steel in?
its pointless....


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2008)

I like all of them, but if I had to decide, it would be Rock.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 26, 2008)

Shadow Lucario said:


> I hate bug type because they inflict so many status conditions...


I know.... And they die too easily when I'm using them. That's why I don't like bug types. 

On the other hand, there was the time where I Sword-Dance-Baton-Passed to a Salamence in the Battle Factory using a nice little Ninjask and _totally_ kicked ass. So I guess they aren't that bad...


----------



## TrainerFlandon (Dec 28, 2008)

I Hate Normal.It Doesnt Have Any Type Strengths and Clefairy is Annoying


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

Rock is hate.

Generally rock types are bulky and slow. That is exactly what I don't like. I like fast a agile not bulky, slow with good defences. The only rock I can think of right now that I'm OK with is Aerodactyl because it's more of the fast and agile type.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 29, 2008)

Fire and Dragon.

Dark gets (dis)honorable mention for just being an incredibly stupid concept for a type.  It only exists to balance out Psychics and keep them from being overpowered like they were in R/B/Y... of course, Gamefreak could've done it the sane way and just made *BUG* immune to Psychic, but no, they had to tack on a nonsense type instead.

I can't say Dark is one of my least-favorite types, though, because I actually like most of the Pokémon that have the type... I just really, really hate the concept of the type itself.


----------



## Arceus thrasher (Dec 29, 2008)

I hate normal types. They're too plain and their STAB moves aern't super effective against *anything*


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 29, 2008)

Why does everyone hate Bug types? They are my second favourite. (First being Dark)

Bug type is awesome. 

Scizor
Scyther
Heracross
Vespiquen
Pinsir
(Need I continue?)

My least favourite is probably psychic or rock.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Jan 2, 2009)

I REALLY hate bug types.  They look awful, are weak to just about everything and, when you are actually up against a type that is weak to the bug type, they don't have the stats to back up the advantage.  Combine that with the total lack of half-decent attacks and it becomes apparent that the Bug type isn't so much a type as an experiment by the creators to see how epically you can fail.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 2, 2009)

Why does everyone hate bug types? There are some weird ones, yes but they're cool! I have a lot of bug types on my games. I don't like fire types because I dunno, I just don't like them. Their moves aren't that great and they all look weird, except for Entei (Good thing Philly's not here...). I also don't like Fighting types because they really look stupid and they need more moves than just karate chops and punches and kicks. What about elbows and knees and such?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't use a bug type in competitive battling but the actual pokemon are awesome.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

normal : because they are plain and boring, they don't even have notable attacks, stats or abilitys

ghost : ghost type pokemon? please, they lack the creativity to make them look original, save for dusknoir. and i find it really hard to beleive them implementing a ghost type, it's just meh

bug : need i say, crap in battle, crappy designs, save for scyther, crappy stats and crappy crap. despite the above i find myself oddly attracted to scythers scythes and other sharp things on pokemon in general :3 and i also find that some of the type combos that come with bug types are interesting. namely bug/fighting, bug/steel, ect

grass : weak to too many things, have a habit of causing status problems, type combos suck and they just don't have the right to live in a battle

psychic : most hated psychic types are alakazam and kadabra , i mean, kadabra minus the tail, plus another spoon, and a few other minor modifications = alakazam, there isn't much changed at all plus they are weak to bug types, eh? unless they make a psychic dark type that somehow isn't weak to bug due to an ability or whatnot then i hate this type

thank you for reading through this rant


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Not at all H20.

But may I say your dislike to some of the types sounds like certain disliking to certain pokemon


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

H20firefly said:


> normal : because they are plain and boring, they don't even have notable attacks, stats or abilitys


I find this sad ; ;  Have you ever heard of Porygon-Z? Or Kangaskhan? Blissey? Togekiss? Lickilicky? Clefable (MAGIC GUARD <3)? Ambipom? Regigigas? _Arceus?_

Some of the most creative and strong ones are normal. >:  And Porygon-Z's SPAtk is one of the best in the game (second Highest Non-legendary!)

...yeah you can tell I like normal types. ; ;

That being said, I don't like rock all too much, but some of the Pokemon of that type are cool (Craniados and Corsola for example!)


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Lickilicky? Ambipom? Regigigas? _Arceus?_


touché, but the majority of normal types are just animals with small edits and random colours

@darkarmour
the only part of that rant directed towards specific pokemon is the psychic pokemon, i hate kadabra and alakazam but i just hate them more than other psychic types


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

Doesn't mean they aren't cool. >: Persian <3  Linoone <3 Simplicity is best, sometimes.  And they only have one weakness, which is _very_ useful.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, but that weakness is also _very_ common, especially with the second starter that's subtype is fighting


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why you get a Normal/flying to exploit fighting's flying weak >D

And I've taken down an entire fighting team with a normal-mono team. :/ you can work around weaknesses quite easily with some skill.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

tell me about, especially since the pokemon that has fighting type moves in my team is an electric type :) try getting your normal/flying types round that when he isn't even part fighting


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

oh? >3 what Pokemon is it, my normal team can mash it into the ground somehow.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

electabuzz :)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

Easy.

Izumi the Kangaskhan will Earthquake it into submission.  Or Sub + Focus Punch. 

See, normal types get a very diverse movepool.  They can learn most of the best moves.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

EV'd in speed so he can outrun most ground types that are mostly slow

would it not work with a kanghaskan?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

But Kanga is a normal type, with Defence and attack training. ;3 seriously, the only only reason that my opponent managed to take her out was that she got in three Mach Punches (with two different pogies) and Sub damage.  Leftovers is a godsend.

And if you do take her down, we have PorygonZ waiting in the wings, with a STAB+Adaptability+Nasty Plot+Wise Glasses Tri Attack.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

which is why i switch out with magmar which has the same fighting type moves as electabuzz, i love pokemon rivals :)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

This would be where Togekiss comes in handy.

Thunderwave, Air Slash, Serene Grace, and King's Rock.  Flinchhax!


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

aha, but then i just go and screw the type weakness/resistances and send out spiritomb who will dark pulse you to death!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

Kanga's back with a  Vengeance, Sub + FP save the day again!


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

which is why i carry an additional hacked sableye for the unwinnable cases

although i only use him when i'm really pissed and decide i must win


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

oh? hacked how? as in with Wonder Guard?

Because Scrappy takes care of that quite nicely.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

no, but he has 999 in every stat, all max IV's, shed skin ability, lv 100 and it's moves are
Dark Void
Nightmare
Hydro Cannon
Blast Burn
in other words, the type of hack that everyone shuns people for using which is why i only use him once or twice in say every one hundred battles


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

which is why I win |D because Hacking is baaad

...Now we should probably stop because this is becoming spammy xD


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

but it's also entertaining...

anyway did i mention i also mention how i don't like bug types because nearly half of them require a specific method to evolve them? like scyther to scizor, even if i only mutate my glorius scyther into scizor for it's dex info, it's still pretty sucky how i have to go find someone who will give me a metal coat
(i used my own one on onix :()


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 3, 2009)

^Solution!

(In DP) wild steelix hold them sometimes iirc


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 3, 2009)

...yes, but it took me one week to get  pikachu with the light ball, 1 week and a half to get the electrizer and 6 days to get the magmarizer... and this with a bannette that knows thief


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 5, 2009)

I love all types, but I just picked normal for some odd reason that I don't understand about myself. All Pokémon deserve to be loved, no matter what type they are. There is at least one Pokémon of every type that I love. I'll some give examples.
Dragon-Palkia (A Pokémon that represents space is irrisistable to me.)
Dark-Absol (It's powerful, and I like it's design.)
Steel-Skamory (Good Defense and design.)
Rock-Onix (Good defense and design here, too.)
Ground-Groudon (Powerful and cool-looking.)
Water-Empoleon (Same as above.)
Fire-Moltres (Neat.)
Grass-Torterra (Good against types that normally have good defense.)
Poison-Seviper (I really like the design.)
Psychic-Mewtwo (You knew this was coming.)
Bug-Shuckle (I don't really know why, but I think it's pretty cute.)
Ice-Glacieon (Cute and powerful.)
Fighting-Blaziken (Cool-looking and strong.)
Flying-Staraptor (Same as above.)
Electric-Raichu (Just plain neat.)
Ghost-Gengar (Same as above.)
Normal-Meowth (Cute! I like Persian, too.)

Please, I just hope I've proved my point. I'm very sorry, Normal-types...and fellow members of this forum...


----------



## PichuK (Jan 5, 2009)

My least favourite has to be Rock. I like to use fast, strong and gimmicky pokemon, while most rock types are really slow and clunky. A couple of them are neat (Kabutops, Aerodactyl) but most of them just aren't my cup of tea. They also have an insane amount of weaknesses, and most of them are against really common types.

Another type I'm not fond of would have to be Bug. I mean, I don't hate it, it's just that it's so annoying to actually _get_ decent bug pokemon, because they all seem to level so sllooowww for me. However, some of them are seriously amazing. Scizor and Heracross come to mind, both of them work very well at what they have to do (ie. KILL STUFF WOO)
Another reason I dislike the bug type would be because the stab attacks are extremely easy to resist and get SE on very few types. Granted, Psychic and Dark SE is nice to have around but the fact that 6 types can switch in on it really kills it for me.

Aaand I also dislike Electric. It's just that most Electric-types really suck and I hate most of their designs. Most of them have almost no defensices and are ripped apart by most things in the standard metagame, with EQ being the most used move. Even without SE, they're killed pretty quickly. Most Electric types suffer from a bad movepool, though there are exceptions (Electivire, but I really dislike it). Zapdos is pretty cool though. B)


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually, never mind about bug. I like bug types.

I don't like Poison. D: Bug is bad against it. But Bug/Poison types are cool.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 11, 2009)

^ Yay! someone else loves bug types!


----------



## Alexi (Jan 13, 2009)

Bug types are win ;-;

I don't much like steel too much (I like to bash them around with fighting or fire types, though >:) ) and poison, unless it's dualed poison type (like nidoking/queen, crobat). I mean, two weaknesses and only one strength? I don't think so.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 14, 2009)

PichuK said:


> My least favourite has to be Rock. I like to use fast, strong and gimmicky pokemon, while most rock types are really slow and clunky. A couple of them are neat (Kabutops, Aerodactyl) but most of them just aren't my cup of tea. They also have an insane amount of weaknesses, and most of them are against really common types.


She pretty much beat me to it.


----------



## FKOD (Jan 18, 2009)

Hrm.... I've never really come to dislike any particular type, actually... They're all good enough for me.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 19, 2009)

I am appalled. So many people dislike Bug types.

I don't like Poison types. I like some of them, but in general, I don't like them.


----------



## ShiningDarkness (Jan 19, 2009)

Rock. I have no idea why, I just can't stand them for some reason.


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

Poison, then Bug.


----------



## Pride of Kings (Feb 12, 2009)

Never been a fan of Rock types.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 12, 2009)

Why so many rock-type haters? Rock types well... rock...


My least favourite type is Normal.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Feb 12, 2009)

Normal. It's completely useless, and only does physical attacks.

What's so wrong with Bug? Its good against Rock-types, and some bug Pokemon can even fly.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 13, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Normal. It's completely useless, and *only does physical attacks.*


...

http://veekun.com/dex/moves/hidden power
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/hyper beam
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/hyper voice
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/judgment
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/razor wind
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/snore
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/sonicboom
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/spit up
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/swift
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/tri attack
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/trump card
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/uproar
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/weather ball
http://veekun.com/dex/moves/wring out

yeaaah. *annoyed with the hating on normal for stupid reasons*


----------



## Darksong (Feb 13, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Its good against Rock-types,


((Rock is good against it, actually. However, it deals neutral damage toward Rock.))

Right now, I don't particularly like the Electric type.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock has a strength to bug, and the fact that many are also flying-types, gives them double weakness to rock-types. 

In short, rock > bug


----------



## Wymsy (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd have to say the Fighting type. I don't like too many of the Pokémon that are that type and the Fighting type never really wowed me as much as some of the other types did.


----------



## Koopatroopa (Feb 14, 2009)

I hate all types except for dragon, dark, poison, electric, bug and fire.


----------

